# International Carolina Expo for reptile and AMPHIBIAN KEEPERS (ICE repticon)



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Floriansfrogs made it in tonight and I'll have a mix of frogs available for sale this weekend.

3 - juvenile Phyllobates terribilis "orange morph" $75 ea, all 3/$185
5 - subadult Phyllobates vittatus $35 ea, all 5/$150
13 - froglet Phyllobates vittatus $20 ea
1.1 Proven adult Dendrobates azureus $225
1.1 Proven adult Dendrobates tinctorius "Patricia" $225
12 - juvies Dendrobates tinctorius "Patricia" $45 ea
1 Proven adult Dendrobates leucomelas "Banded Leuc" $150
1 probable pair Dendrobates leucomelas (by appearance: no guarantee) $225
1 proven adult female Ranitomeya sirensis "Panguana" $100
1 proven female adult Ranitomeya vanzolinii $150
1 froglet Ranitomeya benedicta - $250
3 froglet Ranitomeya imitator "Verodero" $75 each, all 3/$185
3 froglet Ranitomeya imitator "Intermedius" Tarleton line $65 , all 3/$150

I have a little over 200 brom offsets 
$4 ea or 3/$10

Floriansfrogs.webs.com


----------

